# Augie got his NJP today!!!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That does look like a pretty tricky novice course, I have not shown under that judge before.

Congrats on your title!!! WOOO HOOOOO!!!! Now time to tackle the Standard Courses!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo! great job!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Hope you both got steak


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Onward and upward! I am so proud of both of you!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job you two! Congrats!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone.

Considering all the jump issues we've had, for Augie to have done so well and to be happy too makes me so proud!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations - that is awesome!!!


----------

